# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  MBC  FM

## الامبراطور

استمتع باذاعة MBC FM  
على الرابط


http://www.fomny.com/Video/Arabic-Ra.../MBC-Radio.htm

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك 

لقبك الجديد هو امبراطور الحصن

شكرا كثير

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_شكرا لك 

لقبك الجديد هو امبراطور الحصن

شكرا كثير
_


 عفوا وشكرا على اللقب الجديد 
وانا قابله علشان اجى منك

----------

